# Any way to import directly to Lightroom CC from Dropbox without going through my laptop?



## bonniejohnson (Feb 21, 2021)

Hi folks.  I'm new to Lightroom.  Slowly importing my photos from Dropbox and working in a slow Internet setting.  When I "Add Photos", it seems to look on the local file system and I choose my Dropbox location.  And then it seems like Dropbox needs to download a copy to my laptop and then Lightroom uploads it to the cloud.  Any way to make the 2 clouds talk directly?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 21, 2021)

Hi Bonnie, welcome to the forum!

It's a really short answer I'm afraid... no.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 21, 2021)

Dropbox only has an interface with Computers and mobile devices.  Lightroom cloudy only has interfaces for Computers and mobile devices. .


----------



## bonniejohnson (Feb 28, 2021)

Thanks for the fast replies.  I sped off to find a workaround, which I do NOT recommend unless you are a data scientist or married to one.  My husband set up a virtual machine on the Google Cloud platform.  From my laptop, I ran a remote desktop session, which looked just like my laptop, running Windows, Lightroom, and Dropbox.  I added the photos to Lightroom there, which still took a while but I managed to import about 12,000 photos in a day.  Later, when I ran Lightroom on my own laptop, it still had to download them all because one of my backups is an external drive.  BUT, my download speeds are a lot faster than upload.  Now I'm on to scanning old family photos which will take me about 3 years!


----------

